# Merc 90 2 stroke leaking oil



## rssc (Jul 15, 2013)

I have a 2000 merc 90, 2 stroke. It is leaking oil from the oil reservoir. From reading, it seems this is an issue common to this generation of engines. It appears that oil is leaking from the cap when the engine is tilted back. I've tried a new oem cap and only fill the oil resevoir up had way. This has improved the situation but I still gear oil in the bilge. Does anyone know of a way to fix this? I've heard of a product called the merc buddy and also read of someone saying they've resolved the issue by using this cap from Home Depot. 

http://t.homedepot.com/p/Fernco-2-in-PVC-DWV-Flexible-Cap-PQC-102/100372303

Any thoughts?


----------

